# Location of Hazard Flasher on '84 F250



## Woodman (Jan 27, 2000)

I've got a '84 Ford F250 and I went to turn on my 4 way flashers the other night and the lights came on but didn't flash.

Looks like there are 2 flasher units- 1 for the turn signals and another for the hazards based on my Haynes manual The turn signal unit is right on the fuse block - I already tried replacing it without success (the turn signals worked fine before & after).

I've looked a bit under the dash but can't see anything that even resembles the flasher unit. Any suggestions on where to look?


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I sold my 85 F 250 a little over 2 years ago, but I was thinking it was under the dash too. Keep looking until someone can give you an answer. Sorry my memory is so short.

----------
<a href="http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html">[email protected]</a>


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I sold my 85 F-350 eight years ago, but if I remember correctly it was in the harness near the steering column. Look up under the dash near the brake pedal and you will see it, sometimes its wrapped with a piece of tape to keep it from dropping down.

Bill


----------



## Woodman (Jan 27, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestions - Finally found it on the back side of the fuse block on Saturday when it was a little warmer.

Fired the truck up today to clear 9" of snow and the fuel pump crapped out. Some days....

Thanks again for the help

Woodman


----------

